# What are you guys addicted to?



## santino (Sep 15, 2004)

What are you guys addicted to?

I'll start  : 
Photography (off course ), music, basketball, my pc, water, coffee   :shock: and some other things I don't want (dare) to mention


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck (Sep 15, 2004)

LOL. Good thread. 

Photography (of course). My pc - I still play a few games on line too much and I confess - this is not my only forum - the other is a games one.  Coffee. Cigarettes. Rum and diet coke. Reading science fiction and fantasy. And (oh the shame) war games with figures (warhammer type stuff).

*slinks away muttering - too much info Duckie - you gave too much info...


----------



## MDowdey (Sep 15, 2004)

girls
burgerking
photography
expensive shoes
sleeping
internet


md


----------



## santino (Sep 15, 2004)

damn Matt, I forgot about girls, burgerking and sleeping


----------



## Corry (Sep 15, 2004)

Um, TPF, and you all know it!  
Gonna have to jump on the sleep bandwagon.  
I can't get enough.  No, really, I can't get enough.  I get home late at night (and if I don't I stay up later than I should on TPF) and get up early in the morning, and I'm SO DAMN TIRED ALL THE TIME!

heh heh...my boyfriend...kinda weird being addicted to a person, but I miss him so much when he's not around.  

Oh, and I'm a Coke head...can't get enough of that carbonated goodness!

And a few other things that I'm not gonna tell!


----------



## graigdavis (Sep 15, 2004)

Biking.  Its all I think about.

My woman

Cheez-its

I love sleep and all, but Id much rather be awake!


----------



## captain-spanky (Sep 15, 2004)

my girlfriend
my campervan
and i'm getting addicted to my quest to get enough money for a house and a beach buggy


----------



## Sharkbait (Sep 15, 2004)

My saltwater aquarium and football (soccer).  Also volleyball, but haven't played much in the past couple years (footie has dominated my life!), so I guess that addiction has faded.

Also addicted to hockey, but with the lockout in the NHL being announced today, looks like I won't see much in the way of hockey (at least on tv) this year.


----------



## terri (Sep 15, 2004)

You mean, aside from this damn forum???    :x 

Photography, especially alternative processes, and constantly thinking about all aspects of it and making the same image look totally different and starting a darkroom and which new papers to try, and what's up with solarized prints and bromide processing and oh I want to try selectol soft with Dektol for hand coloring I love that look and my HIE is going to expire soon so I have to get out and shoot some and I'm TOTALLY out of Polaroid 59 gotta order some and oh my GOD I do need help.   :shock: 

Wine doesn't suck, either.   :mrgreen:


----------



## Corry (Sep 15, 2004)

You amuse me, Terri!


----------



## terri (Sep 15, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> You amuse me, Terri!



Why, that's wonderful..... how about sending me fifty bucks for the chuckle?  Like I said, I need film, man.


----------



## Corry (Sep 15, 2004)

Hey now...I need a new camera!  NO ONE is getting my money right now!   That, and I still am hopefull on going on the Joshua Tree trip.


----------



## Alison (Sep 15, 2004)

terri said:
			
		

> You mean, aside from this damn forum???    :x
> 
> Photography, especially alternative processes, and constantly thinking about all aspects of it and making the same image look totally different and starting a darkroom and which new papers to try, and what's up with solarized prints and bromide processing and oh I want to try selectol soft with Dektol for hand coloring I love that look and my HIE is going to expire soon so I have to get out and shoot some and I'm TOTALLY out of Polaroid 59 gotta order some and oh my GOD I do need help.   :shock:
> 
> Wine doesn't suck, either.   :mrgreen:



Breathe Terri, breathe........  :mrgreen:  We love you just the way you are!


----------



## airgunr (Sep 15, 2004)

My Wife
The Cats
Travel
Photography
Antique Pneumatic Arms
Jamaican Blue Mountain (coffee..... what did you think?)  
Reading
Work - have too....   :roll:


----------



## voodoocat (Sep 15, 2004)

Caffeine is the only vice I've chosen to hold onto for now.


----------



## photogoddess (Sep 15, 2004)

Diet Coke
Music
Photography
My horses
ahem... and this forum.


----------



## Alison (Sep 15, 2004)

So many things:

The sound of my childrens laughter
Mint chocolate cookie ice cream
TPF
Photography
reading
Work (though I wish I wasn't!)
Learning new things


----------



## voodoocat (Sep 15, 2004)

just to clarify... I have many interests and things I enjoy.  But I don't consider them addictions.


----------



## graigdavis (Sep 15, 2004)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Diet Coke
> Music
> Photography
> My horses
> ahem... and this forum.



Why is it when I read this I read Pornography instead of Photography?


----------



## photogoddess (Sep 15, 2004)

graigdavis said:
			
		

> photogoddess said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mind in the gutter???


----------



## graigdavis (Sep 15, 2004)

me? no...


----------



## photogoddess (Sep 15, 2004)

graigdavis said:
			
		

> me? no...



Yeah - right!!!  :roll:  I know I typed that out right so it's just your dirty little mind playing tricks on you. :LOL:


----------



## graigdavis (Sep 15, 2004)

I hate when my mind does that!  kinda


----------



## photogoddess (Sep 15, 2004)

graigdavis said:
			
		

> I hate when my mind does that!  kinda



I don't!  :twisted:


----------



## malachite (Sep 15, 2004)

graigdavis said:
			
		

> photogoddess said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's a _Freudian_ thing.............

[/i]


----------



## malachite (Sep 15, 2004)

I'm addicted to _crack_. I need to quit cuz Costco quit carrying the good stuff and the cheap stuff makes me forget things and I also make stuff up about myself out of the clear blue   

I'm with Graig though, addicted to bikes. Do you ever just set em' up against something after a tune-up/cleaning and just stare at em'????? Admire the lines and whatnot and think to yourself "good looking bike I have here"........

....and this whole camera thing is pretty kewl too


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Sep 15, 2004)

Airplanes
Sci-Fi
Computers
Everquest (though I am weening myself from that one)
FPS
Tactical War Games

And I'm a recovering Paintballaholic


----------



## graigdavis (Sep 15, 2004)

malachite said:
			
		

> I'm addicted to _crack_. Do you ever just set em' up against something after a tune-up/cleaning and just stare at em'????? Admire the lines and whatnot and think to yourself "good looking bike I have here"........



You kidding me?  I just stared at my bike for an hour the other day and didnt even realize it.  Looks nice when its dirty from racing at Snow Shoe WV this weekend.

I have this picture on my wallpaper...I havnt done much work since I put it up.  I have issues...serious issues.


----------



## oriecat (Sep 15, 2004)

I am addicted to coffee.  Apparently I am also addicted to air, because I just can't stop breathing.


----------



## MDowdey (Sep 15, 2004)

oriecat said:
			
		

> I am addicted to coffee.  Apparently I am also addicted to air, because I just can't stop breathing.



breathing is overrated.

md


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Sep 15, 2004)

my babies' laughter.


----------



## Karalee (Sep 15, 2004)

I have a few.

Taking photos
TPF
Cleaning
Basketball
MTV
Shopping

I think thats enough to confess to at one time


----------



## terri (Sep 15, 2004)

Kara: you're addicted to _cleaning_???

Why, you sweet girl - what a coincidence!  I'm addicted to making a mess and leaving it!   I think we'd make great roomies.     

Move into my spare bedroom!


----------



## Karalee (Sep 15, 2004)

:LOL:

Okay Im off to Hotlanta to move in with Terri. I know you all are jealous


----------



## photogoddess (Sep 15, 2004)

Karalee said:
			
		

> :LOL:
> 
> Okay Im off to Hotlanta to move in with Terri. I know you all are jealous



Yeah - come clean my house too. Please!!!


----------



## Corry (Sep 15, 2004)

And stop by Illinois first to do mine!


----------



## Karalee (Sep 15, 2004)

Sweet so once Terri kicks me out I can come stay with you goddess!


----------



## santino (Sep 15, 2004)

...Then make a turn right (or left, actually don't know) and head to Europe


----------



## photogoddess (Sep 15, 2004)

Karalee said:
			
		

> Sweet so once Terri kicks me out I can come stay with you goddess!



Cool! How soon should I expect you?


----------



## ksmattfish (Sep 15, 2004)

vintage cameras 
BW film
beer
home grown tomatoes
photography books
chicken pie


----------



## terri (Sep 15, 2004)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Karalee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You mean, how soon will I tire of the lovely Karalee, fellow photog and sweet-natured friend who is addicted to cleaning, as in cleaning MY HOUSE....????

Ha!  It'll be a while.   She's my new best gal pal.   Hate to disappoint you guys.... when I'm not making a mess and she's not cleaning, we're out shooting....


----------



## Karalee (Sep 16, 2004)

terri said:
			
		

> photogoddess said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And aunty terri is teaching young grasshopper the alternative way


----------



## Mitica100 (Sep 16, 2004)

Good and dark coffee;
Good and dark wines;
Photography;
Chess;
Hard core hiking;
Wife;
Cats.

Not in any particular order.


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Sep 16, 2004)

Karalee said:
			
		

> And aunty terri is teaching young grasshopper the alternative way



 :shock:   really....


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck (Sep 16, 2004)

*struggles valiantly to resist the urge to say "Now there's a photo!"


----------



## Scurra (Sep 16, 2004)

Photography, obviously.

But also:

Mountain biking, I have a cross country GT full suspension and a dirt jumping GT hardtail.

Guiness and Smirnoff Black Ice (the ultimate turbo shandy)

Gaming, I play some online Xbox and made beta for several mmorpg titles recently.

anything even vaguely abnormal in terms of sport, paragliding is fun!


----------



## Scurra (Sep 16, 2004)

graigdavis said:
			
		

> malachite said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude nice bike, I have a GT I drive thats the pride of my fleet, although in the long run I want a Foes the fly. That would be very sweet.


----------



## graigdavis (Sep 16, 2004)

I want a Specialized Demo 9.  mmmmm


----------



## terri (Sep 16, 2004)

Osmer_Toby said:
			
		

> Karalee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, really.   With Daylab and Polaroid film.   Git yer mind outta the gutter, ya perve!!     

(He's jealous, Kara...I think he has a vision of you in a maid's outfit)


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck (Sep 16, 2004)

You mean the white one she owns? You know, the one with the pink lacey bodice?

Um... so I .. um.. heard.. from .. um.. Terri - yeah.. Terri posted them pix on the net. Dirty girl.


----------



## Karalee (Sep 16, 2004)

Like I said, I know you guys are jealous  :LOL:


----------



## mentos_007 (Sep 16, 2004)

hmm of many things:

photography
this forum
my pc and internet
my e-mail
car
half-addicted by cigarettes
half addicted by my favourite beer Redds 
dog
Newsweek Europe
money


----------



## Karalee (Sep 16, 2004)

2Stupid2Duck said:
			
		

> You mean the white one she owns? You know, the one with the pink lacey bodice?
> 
> Um... so I .. um.. heard.. from .. um.. Terri - yeah.. Terri posted them pix on the net. Dirty girl.



Feeling a little _green_ are we?[/i]


----------



## terri (Sep 16, 2004)

Karalee said:
			
		

> 2Stupid2Duck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He must be.   You'll find no hot maid pics of either of us on the internet.   Keep dreamin', hon, it's a harmless enough outlet.    :twisted:


----------



## mentos_007 (Sep 16, 2004)

another topic that very fast changed into a perve topic  so go on...  very interesting chat


----------



## deencarolh (Sep 18, 2004)

flyfishing,
Photography, 
sex,  not in that order, depending on what I am doing at the time.


----------



## mentos_007 (Sep 19, 2004)

exactly as I said one post before


----------



## MostlyDigital (Feb 20, 2005)

coffee, photography, online chess, and the computer. The computer has a capturing effect on me. Atleast in the winter, once it gets warmer, I'm addicted to surfing... Used to be ciggarrettes, but I've quit for a week so far.... (dont sound like much to non-smokers, but all you smokers out there know that a long time already! LOL)


----------



## ceno2000 (Feb 20, 2005)

hmmm lets see
photography
music
boys (well just one )
cookies
expensive shoes
funny movies 
jim bean and coke
propel fitness water and pilates


----------



## MDowdey (Feb 20, 2005)

a female(you know who you are)

photography

guitars

fast cars

music

ice water

war movies


md


----------



## Time to Get Moving (Feb 20, 2005)

sex, drugs, and rock and roll


except the sex and drugs part.
and most rock and roll.


----------



## Corry (Feb 20, 2005)

My boyfriend. 
 :heart:     :sun:  :goodvibe:  :love:  :sillysmi:


----------



## Mitica100 (Feb 21, 2005)

Photography
Camera collecting (gawd... I am adding almost one a day now, thanks to TPF)
Caffeine (as in strong, veeeeery strong coffee...
E-bay (see above)
Chess
Music
Good wines
Rock climbing (Summer)

...aaaaand.......  TPF!!! (surprise!)


----------



## Xmetal (Feb 21, 2005)

Addictions:

My Girlfriend - If you read this...I love you and want to Marry you.  
My new pet Budgie 
Music - there's not one waking moment of my life that i'm not listening to music.
Smoking - I'd like to blame my bandmates.... 
Travelling - See above
Alcohol - Ditto
Photography - Automotive, Landscape and i've recently discovered Portraits! 
The Internet
Gloria Jeans Coffee - I'd like to blame my g/f's parents.... 

I'd say that just about covers it.


----------



## ferny (Feb 21, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> a female(you know who you are)


Oh you.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









You forgot to list thread bumping, MostlyDigital. :mrgreen:


----------



## Lula (Feb 21, 2005)

Music
Photography
Cinema   
Reading
BD
TPF
Water
Driving my car!!!
Love
Sleepping (though nowadays, dont sleep much    )

...........


----------



## Niki (Feb 21, 2005)

My boyfriend
My dog
Photography
Net
Sports
Art
Movies and the show Friends
Pasta
Sun


----------



## fadingaway1986 (Feb 21, 2005)

Crazy things that only crazy people do.


----------



## terri (Feb 21, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> Oh you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm glad he did it....this thread made me laugh out loud.  

Kara, baby, I'm still waiting!


----------



## ferny (Feb 21, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> this thread made me laugh out loud.


I'm still thinking by the way. I haven't forgotten. :twisted:


----------



## ceno2000 (Feb 21, 2005)

Xmetal said:
			
		

> Addictions:
> 
> My Girlfriend - If you read this...I love you and want to Marry you.
> 
> I'd say that just about covers it.





ahh that is so sweet so when are you going to give her the ring?


----------



## Scurra (Feb 21, 2005)

Biking, Photography (ideally combined) and girls... oh and of course the TPF


----------



## AIRIC (Feb 21, 2005)

My wife, LOVE her so much.

Aviation Photography, just can't get enough

All other photography, just can't get enough

TPF, This place is like a bad drug only not as expensive. 

Eric


----------



## LilCujo (Feb 21, 2005)

Lol Ill give yall 3 guesses what my addiction is..lol.

I am so addicted to Hockey, not just watching it, but playing it as well. I can't get enough of it.

also 

Animals
Nieces
and they Hubby


----------



## Corry (Feb 21, 2005)

LilCujo said:
			
		

> Lol Ill give yall 3 guesses what my addiction is..lol.
> 
> I am so addicted to Hockey, not just watching it, but playing it as well. I can't get enough of it.
> 
> ...




Ya don't hear a lot about women playin hockey...I think that rocks!    :thumbup:


----------



## loopy (Feb 21, 2005)

other than photography

- smoking
- coffee
- travelling
- my computer


----------



## Aga (Feb 21, 2005)

What am I addicted to.... 

-art
-photography
-music
-I used to be addicted to cigarettes... but I've given up
-people
-coffee 8)
-net?... maybe a little


----------



## Xmetal (Feb 22, 2005)

ceno2000 said:
			
		

> ahh that is so sweet so when are you going to give her the ring?



As soon as we've left home, bought a house, own a car each and we're financially stable.    Jus' Kiddin'

I don't really know when...I guess when I feel the time is right.


----------



## SQ Bimmer (Feb 22, 2005)

I'm addicted to skiing, my gf, my yellow lab, and my website. Too bad since I have started my website (shortly after getting my camera, of course), I have not been skiing... 

Lots of time with the gf and the dog though!    :heart:  :mrgreen:

EDIT:


----------



## MostlyDigital (Feb 22, 2005)

:lmao: Haha, I LOVE thread bumping, its always nice to awaken a good post


----------



## mad_malteaser (Feb 22, 2005)

Scurra said:
			
		

> Guiness and Smirnoff Black Ice (the ultimate turbo shandy)


 
Dear God in Heaven, turbo shandies!! I'd forgotten about them. Oh sweet memories...  


Addictions:

Photography
Poetry
Coffee
Chocolate
Cigarettes
Handbags (I have around 50)
Stationery (esp. Notebooks - I'm obsessed, can't walk past WHSmiths without buying something, someone help me!)


----------



## Kuristopha (Feb 25, 2005)

babes, babes, babes, babes, babes, babes, spalunking, and babes


----------



## mygrain (Feb 25, 2005)

Painting/ art
photography
Hacky Sacking
coffee and cigs
air and water (i've heard they are the hardest to quit)


----------



## Corry (Feb 25, 2005)

Have I mentioned yet that I'm addicted to my boyfriend???  No, really..I am...I need help.


----------



## andycarnall (Feb 25, 2005)

me....

photography
girls (but none seem to be addicted to me   )
house music
sport (obsessively so)

I was addicted to motorsport, but 5 years in the industry seems to have cured me of that one


----------

